# Anyone know the morph/breed?



## Mr Reed (Jul 4, 2014)

Unaware of the parents as rescued her, 
The nails are not clear so not a hypo I'm guessing
But picture isn't all that but useually is bright yellow with what looks like a lavender/blue markings throughout
Will upload a photo on ten minutes


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr Reed said:


> image
> Unaware of the parents as rescued her,
> The nails are not clear so not a hypo I'm guessing
> But picture isn't all that but useually is bright yellow with what looks like a lavender/blue markings throughout
> Will upload a photo on ten minutes


Well, the "breed" ie species, is a bearded Dragon.


----------



## Mr Reed (Jul 4, 2014)

I know it's a bearded dragon just some people told me morph I'm guessing before and said the breed etc, so some people call it a different thing when it's really what morph


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr Reed said:


> I know it's a bearded dragon just some people told me morph I'm guessing before and said the breed etc, so some people call it a different thing when it's really what morph


A morph and a breed are two totally different things, The breed is the species whereas a morph is a genetically mutated specimen of that species.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

ian14 said:


> A morph and a breed are two totally different things, The breed is the species whereas a morph is a genetically mutated specimen of that species.


You already knew what he meant, no need to patronise.

The bearded dragon isn't any particular morph - a lovely normal


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ian14 said:


> A morph and a breed are two totally different things, The breed is the species whereas a morph is a genetically mutated specimen of that species.


A breed is most definitely not 'the species', a breed has been selectively bred for certain traits so you get different breeds of the same species. Because a lot of beardie 'morphs' are just selectively bred and not controlled by simple Mendelian predictive genes the terminology of the original post more accurate than your put down.


----------

